# Public Relations Officer (PRO)



## jethro (Mar 8, 2009)

I am seeking a reliable Public Relations Officer (PRO) to assist my company in the preparation of residency visas etc. Has anyone any recommendations?
Many thanks


----------



## Henrikmd (May 28, 2009)

jethro said:


> I am seeking a reliable Public Relations Officer (PRO) to assist my company in the preparation of residency visas etc. Has anyone any recommendations?
> Many thanks


Wondering if you have found a PRO yet as our company is also looking for someone to fill such a role on an 'as needed' basis.


----------



## jethro (Mar 8, 2009)

FR


Henrikmd said:


> Wondering if you have found a PRO yet as our company is also looking for someone to fill such a role on an 'as needed' basis.



Afraid not - sorry


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

jethro said:


> FR
> 
> 
> Afraid not - sorry


I can give you the name/number of our Company PRO if you PM me, have spoken to him and he is happy to act on an 'as needed' basis


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

jethro said:


> I am seeking a reliable Public Relations Officer (PRO) to assist my company in the preparation of residency visas etc. Has anyone any recommendations?
> Many thanks


In which state your company is ? Dubai ? Sharjah ? RAK?


----------



## jethro (Mar 8, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> I can give you the name/number of our Company PRO if you PM me, have spoken to him and he is happy to act on an 'as needed' basis


sorry for the delayed response, but thanks for the offer - how do I pm you?


----------



## jethro (Mar 8, 2009)

Sumair said:


> In which state your company is ? Dubai ? Sharjah ? RAK?


My company is located in Dubai


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

jethro said:


> sorry for the delayed response, but thanks for the offer - how do I pm you?


Have sent you a PM


----------



## jane_negreira (Jan 19, 2009)

jethro said:


> I am seeking a reliable Public Relations Officer (PRO) to assist my company in the preparation of residency visas etc. Has anyone any recommendations?
> Many thanks


Hi, First where is your office based in the FZ or outside the same. If its in the FZ there is no prob, if not let me know I can check it out for you


----------



## Snowy girl (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pro*

Hi 
wondering if you found the PRO and if yes, could you please give me the contact info
Thanks


----------

